# UPS driver finds rare snake in truck



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI a 9-foot albino python is worth a lot of money.

UPS driver finds rare snake in truck

For at least two calm and relatively happy hours, United Parcel Service deliveryman Brian Adams drove around in his brown truck, oblivious he was toting around a 9-foot albino python. 

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...5F169DAE4697709E862570540014967F?OpenDocument


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

oh man, sounds like the beginning of a bad Porn movie......."Ding Dong....UPS delivery, I have a package for you".....ohhhh, what is it?, she asks. "well I got this python here".......key the cheesy, funky 70's music bom chucka bom bom :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

dtg said:


> oh man, sounds like the beginning of a bad Porn movie......."Ding Dong....UPS delivery, I have a package for you".....ohhhh, what is it?, she asks. "well I got this python here".......key the cheesy, funky 70's music bom chucka bom bom :yikes: :lol: :lol:


HAHA

hmmm, I guess this means I wont be recieving my snake...


----------

